# [4] - Celtics vs Bobcats - 11/8



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

While Paul Pierce certainly isn't ready to give up, the Celtic fans hopefully are. Not in a bad way, of course.

The Celtics don't stand any chance to be even close to the eight seed, nevermind go deep in the playoffs, or :laugh: win a championship, but starting the season 0-3, surely gives them a better chance towards getting a better pick.

Unless some sort of miracle happens the Celtics will play just like they've played all season, and preseason, long so far. Sure there'll be development, but nothing major will happen.

The Celtics have a good shot towards a good decade of happiness, why ruin it now?

Go Bobcats!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bobcats are without Primoz Brezec and Gerald Wallace just had a concussion.

Still, I like the Bobcats in this one if Raymond Felton can play like he did against Cleveland.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont understand how the celtics are favorites in this game...imo you have to actually win a game before you can be considered favorites...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont understand how the celtics are favorites in this game...imo you have to actually win a game before you can be considered favorites...



I just made the numbers up, this way, we can lose more. 

Also, the Celtics ought to win sooner or later (preferably next year...)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The sky is not falling just yet.

Dallas has started 0-2 [against admittedly stiffer competion] and the Suns are off to a rocking 1-3 start. ... Chicago is 1-2 and Denver is 0-2. I'd rather be 3-0 but I'm not throwing in the towel after 3 games.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Two words: Three games.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> The sky is not falling just yet.
> 
> Dallas has started 0-2 [against admittedly stiffer competion] and the Suns are off to a rocking 1-3 start. ... Chicago is 1-2 and Denver is 0-2. I'd rather be 3-0 but I'm not throwing in the towel after 3 games.




you forgot to mention that all of those teams have great players...we have great player...


in all seriousness tho, dallas phoenix chicago denver boston....one of those does not belong...ill give you 3 guesses...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you forgot to mention that all of those teams have great players...we have great player...
> 
> 
> in all seriousness tho, dallas phoenix chicago denver boston....one of those does not belong...ill give you 3 guesses...


Trick question right? It's two teams that do not belong...Dallas and Phoenix because they have never won a championship. What do I win?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Trick question right? It's two teams that do not belong...Dallas and Phoenix because they have never won a championship. What do I win?


Both teams have been closer to winning one than the Celtics have been to making the playoffs the last few years.

You win nothing, you just lose.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Both teams have been closer to winning one than the Celtics have been to making the playoffs the last few years.
> 
> You win nothing, you just lose.


Closer schmoser...they don't hang closer in the rafters! They lose too! [although I certainly would have traded for either of their rostsers...still would in a second].


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Closer schmoser...they don't hang closer in the rafters! They lose too! [although I certainly would have traded for either of their rostsers...still would in a second].


I like to live in the present, rather than the past.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> The sky is not falling just yet.
> 
> Dallas has started 0-2 [against admittedly stiffer competion] and the Suns are off to a rocking 1-3 start. ... Chicago is 1-2 and Denver is 0-2. I'd rather be 3-0 but I'm not throwing in the towel after 3 games.


I'm going to draw the line at 0-9 - that's how the bad the Bulls were in 04-05 before surging and getting the 3rd best record in the east. Now i'm not saying that we'll do the same but I think we'll be alright. All 3 of the teams we lost to are playoffs teams IMO. So I like us in this game. But if we lose I will be a sad panda.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=1

LOL we're at the bottom of Mark Stein's power rankings.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I like to live in the present, rather than the past.


Me too. And at the present all 4 of those teams have started with losing records.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul has got to be pissed at this point. If he has to him & Wally will score 50 a peice because Paul is not gonna take another loss to open the season. Look for him to come out ticked and on fire in this one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If only some of the other guys were sharing that fire. So far there have been some players (Allen, West) that have either started out in a slump or have just looked disinterested.

Where is Gerald Green? I think it's awful that Allen is getting minutes ahead of Gerald. Especially considering Allen's bad play to open the year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh damn I thought the game was tonight... have to wait 'till Wednesday. :curse:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> IWhere is Gerald Green? I think it's awful that Allen is getting minutes ahead of Gerald. Especially considering Allen's bad play to open the year.



our biggest flaw is our defense...is gerald going to help that??? hell no...is allen going to help that??? of course...we dont need ANOTHER leaded footed player on the floor to go along with wally and telfair


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> our biggest flaw is our defense...is gerald going to help that??? hell no...is allen going to help that??? of course...we dont need ANOTHER leaded footed player on the floor to go along with wally and telfair


Tony Allen on defense hardly makes a difference.

1) He's undersized
2) He's not as good as he was
3) This teams needs five players on the court who are committed to D.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Tony Allen on defense hardly makes a difference.
> 
> 1) He's undersized
> 2) He's not as good as he was
> 3) This teams needs five players on the court who are committed to D.



and after all of that hes still a 1000 times better option on defense than gerald


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

if we lose against the bobcats....would that make the celtics the worst team?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> our biggest flaw is our defense...is gerald going to help that??? hell no...is allen going to help that??? of course...we dont need ANOTHER leaded footed player on the floor to go along with wally and telfair


Tony Allen is a piece of ****. He can't shoot, pass, rebound, drive, play without fouling or play without turning the ball over. And for a good defender he's undersized and isn't a very good defensive player anyway, just good by comparison. Aqua had it spot on.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> if we lose against the bobcats....would that make the celtics the worst team?


ATM....yeah.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Tony Allen is a piece of ****. He can't shoot, pass, rebound, drive, play without fouling or play without turning the ball over. And for a good defender he's undersized and isn't a very good defensive player anyway, just good by comparison. Aqua had it spot on.



so your solution to our problems is play gerald green....yea that will help us...we'll just lose 130-120 every game instead of 100-90...i dont give a crap how good of a scorer green is if he averages 30 a night and gives up 45 to whoever hes guarding it doesnt do us any good...tony allen is a better option right now than gerald green period...its not even a question...if we were having trouble scoring and not bein able to hit 80 ppg then yea put gerald in...but thats not our problem so why the hell play someone who will make you biggest flaw even worse!?! we are scoring 98 points per game!!!! we dont need gerald on the floor!!!! we are giving up 106 points per game and with gerald it would be even worse...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Let me solve this If Allen is on the court we lose, If Green is on the court we lose... Either way we lose, play Green.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so your solution to our problems is play gerald green....*yea that will help us...we'll just lose 130-120 every game instead of 100-90*...i dont give a crap how good of a scorer green is if he averages 30 a night and gives up 45 to whoever hes guarding it doesnt do us any good...tony allen is a better option right now than gerald green period...its not even a question...if we were having trouble scoring and not bein able to hit 80 ppg then yea put gerald in...but thats not our problem so why the hell play someone who will make you biggest flaw even worse!?! we are scoring 98 points per game!!!! we dont need gerald on the floor!!!! we are giving up 106 points per game and with gerald it would be even worse...


I hardly believe that Tony Allen makes a thirty point difference in the outcome of a game.


DWest summed it up, we lose either way, except we're more exciting by playing Green.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I hardly believe that Tony Allen makes a thirty point difference in the outcome of a game.
> 
> 
> DWest summed it up, we lose either way, except we're more exciting by playing Green.


And unlike TA, Gerald has a future in the league. He just needs seasoning and the only way he can get it is by playing in game action.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so your solution to our problems is play gerald green....yea that will help us...we'll just lose 130-120 every game instead of 100-90...i dont give a crap how good of a scorer green is if he averages 30 a night and gives up 45 to whoever hes guarding it doesnt do us any good...tony allen is a better option right now than gerald green period...its not even a question...if we were having trouble scoring and not bein able to hit 80 ppg then yea put gerald in...but thats not our problem so why the hell play someone who will make you biggest flaw even worse!?! we are scoring 98 points per game!!!! we dont need gerald on the floor!!!! we are giving up 106 points per game and with gerald it would be even worse...


Yeah...Allen has been playing pretty bad defense thus far. And again he can't play w/o fouling or turnovers.

Maybe we need to score more to win more. Gerald can't be THAT much worse defensively than Allen is right now.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Let me solve this If Allen is on the court we lose, If Green is on the court we lose... Either way we lose, play Green.


truth


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Yeah...Allen has been playing pretty bad defense thus far. And again he can't play w/o fouling or turnovers.
> 
> Maybe we need to score more to win more. Gerald can't be THAT much worse defensively than Allen is right now.


its also good to bench TA for a few games just to show that hes playing shtty...get him fired up and force him to play better after gettin benched...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bobcats Information

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]*Records: *Charlotte is 1-2 (tied for fourth in Southeast Division); Boston is 0-3 (fifth in Atlantic Division).

*Scoring:* Adam Morrison 16.0, Brevin Knight 14.3, Raymond Felton 14.3.

*Rebounds: *Emeka Okafor 8.3, Sean May 8.3, Knight 4.7.

*Assists:* Knight 7.0, Felton 5.0, Morrison and Okafor 2.0.

*Head* *to* *head:* The Bobcats were 1-2 against the Celtics last year, with both Boston wins coming at the Garden.

*Miscellany: *Gerald Wallace led the NBA last season in steals per game with 2.5. Knight was second with 2.3, and was also third in assists with 8.8 . . . Felton was second among all rookies last year in assists (5.7) ... Boston is 7-1 all-time against the Bobcats ... Paul Pierce averaged 30 points against Charlotte last season.</td></tr></tbody></table>
[/size]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Bobcats Information
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]*Records: *Charlotte is 1-2 (tied for fourth in Southeast Division); Boston is 0-3 (fifth in Atlantic Division).
> 
> ...


Seven and one all-time, eh? Damnit spending so much money on them.

BTW AWF, even the bookies have listed the Celtics as favorites for this one. How do you like me now?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> BTW AWF, even the bookies have listed the Celtics as favorites for this one. How do you like me now?




they prob figure that the celts are bound to win one sometime...they have more faith in the celts than i do...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Mike: "the bobcats already have something that the celtics are eager for...a win..."


wow we suck...we might be as pathetic as that god awful mustache on morrison...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Mike: "the bobcats already have something that the celtics are eager for...a win..."
> 
> 
> wow we suck...we might be as pathetic as that god awful mustache on morrison...


Calllllmmm down. Your so negative....


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wow we suck...we might be as pathetic as that god awful mustache on morrison...


god i hate adam morrison...i havent hated a player so much since mike miller was drafted


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Calllllmmm down. Your so negative....


Word. 

He's like two seconds from being added to my ignore list.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Maaan that was an ugly shot by Pierce. Caught NO iron on the trey.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> Word.
> 
> He's like two seconds from being added to my ignore list.




give me something to be positive about and ill be positive...wtf you want me to say "yayyyyy we dont have a win on the season woohooooo"....you guys wanna be positive about 0-3??? go ahead be my guest...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk comes in, Perk has a foul called on him. lol.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Very smart play by Gomes. Was open for a moment on the wing, faked and drove, high off the glass avoiding the block, muah, two points.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> give me something to be positive about and ill be positive...wtf you want me to say "yayyyyy we dont have a win on the season woohooooo"....you guys wanna be positive about 0-3??? go ahead be my guest...


Just show a little optomism. That's all. I'm not asking for an 0-3 party.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce makes the hardest shots look so simple.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Gomes didn't even mean to make that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perk just OWNED Wallace.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What a block by PERK! 

Tony Allen Sucks.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

tony allen is blind... u ran RIGHT IN TO THE PLAYER

whoever said to play tony allen over gerald green is crazy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pokpok said:


> tony allen is blind... u ran RIGHT IN TO THE PLAYER
> 
> whoever said to play tony allen over gerald green is crazy.




guilty...im losin some faith in him but i still stand by my comments...right now gerald isnt what this team needs...maybe in a month or 2 he will be....maybe not...but they need to figure out some defense before putting green into the mix because he will hamper them defensively


OMG i cant believe scalabrine is in the game...im gonna puke


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

oh great...we have TA and brine on the court together........................ :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TA has lost the ball around three times in the five minutes he's played.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

nice high off the glass shot by west


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

YESSSAAAAHHH!!!! gerald green is in the game!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kudos to Veal for taking one for the team...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Kandi man rocks!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice job calling for the ball by Scerb. And, nice look by Gomes to find him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally's gone mad, he has 15 points in the 3rd. Four 3's...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfectly placed and timed trap by Pierce and Gomes. Wally filled the passing lane, forced turnover converted into points. That's basketball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"give it up, give it up!"

wally proceeds to score.

"we'll take it."


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perk is getting rediculous calls. He barely touches people and gets whistled.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Gomes is on course for a triple double.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce is playing very well right now. Wally is scoring at a remarkable rate and with great efficiency, yes, but Pierce is doing it all. His basketball instincts go unnoticed, but he's quite the intuitive player.

Gomes is doing very well, also, flirting with a triple double.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Why doesn't Doc play Rondo? Allen is coming back in and he has done nothing but dub around and carry the ball. Put someone who wants to play in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtic crowd is really into it right now.

Gomes with _another_ rebound and put back. He has a knack for being at the right place at the right time, just as the rebound falls to him. He's also very good at tipping in misses.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Celtic crowd is really into it right now.
> 
> Gomes with _another_ rebound and put back. He has a knack for being at the right place at the right time, just as the rebound falls to him. He's also very good at tipping in misses.


I liked how he was aware enough to wait until the ball cleared the rim so he wouldn't get called for goaltending.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

By the way, the Suns-Spurs game is really interesting right now.

Old friend Marcus Banks is playing well. Amare had some nice plays. Steve Nash is recording a lot of assists. Tim Duncan is showing why he's one of the best basketball player in the league.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Okafor just completely denied Pierce. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce has been credited with eleven turnovers. He does have an efficient 24/10/5, though.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Rondo twiddles his thumbs* Has Doc just plain forgot about him?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If the Celtics throw this one away...

How do you give up a nine point lead with under two minutes left?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally's on fire...again.

Gomes records a triple double.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> *Rondo twiddles his thumbs* Has Doc just plain forgot about him?


No, we actually had a chance to win, I guess Doc didn't want to ruin his first win and get a chance to go back to being a .500 coach again.

Also, the last thing we need is another guard in the game, considering that we've just because we had four guards in the last seconds and the Bobcats got four rebounds on the same possesion.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> If the Celtics throw this one away...
> 
> How do you give up a nine point lead with under two minutes left?


Ask the Spurs, they've done a even better job with the Rockets and T-Mac last year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tie game, 108-108, with 7.6 seconds left in overtime. Celtics ball in the back court.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a way to end a 3-10 shooting night.

Celtics win and lose out on Oden. Mixed emotions, you know?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Delonte!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ohhhh That's My Boy!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Delonte West! Huge shot, great win after almost choking it away.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

A loss would have put us one step closer, a win...well it makes us tied with the Bobcats


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tanguay - "Pierce is every bit the ball player Dwyane Wade is." [paraphrase].

No, no he is not. I understand that Tanguay makes these statements to provoke the audience and augment poor FSN ratings; however, I personally feel that Wade's superiority is not arguable.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Tanguay - "Pierce is every bit the ball player Dwyane Wade is." [paraphrase].
> 
> No, no he is not. I understand that Tanguay makes these statements to provoke the audience and augment poor FSN ratings; however, I personally feel that Wade's superiority is not arguable.


LOL

Pierce is better than Wade.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

LX said:


> LOL
> 
> Pierce is better than Wade.


IMO, Wade is better. You can't go wrong with either, though.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

LX said:


> LOL
> 
> Pierce is better than Wade.


agreed...

wade is super fun to watch tho...

and pierce just gets it done. :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LX said:
 

> LOL
> 
> Pierce is better than Wade.


Care to elaborate? Their offensive production is near equal, slightly favouring Wade; however, Pierce is an inferior defender. I don't feel that Pierce is a bad defender. He's good when he has enough energy to play defense. However, Wade _is_ a good defender, while using more possessions and expended nearly the same amount of energy. He moves his feet much better. He positions his body better. He is very good at blocking shots. He gambles correctly, resulting in more steals. Pierce does well in all of these aspects, but his defensive production does not come close to matching Wade's.

Frankly, I think it's outrageous for you to dismiss my opinion so brashly. I did not state that Wally was a better player than Pierce. My argument is very reasonable and I would bet that many share it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> LOL
> 
> Pierce is better than Wade.




Danny Ainge: "hey miami ill give you pierce for wade...hello?? hello??"


one can make an arguement that they are equal but the reason that wade gets over the hump in that arguement is that he has what 6 years on pierce?? maybe more...in 4 years wade will be at the peak of his game (which is scary that he is going to actually get better) whereas in 4 years pierce will be michael finley


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would take Dwyane Wade of last season over Paul Pierce of any season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

55 Megs of video, 56kers beware.

A rebound and turnover by Pierce.
Gomes goes up, comes down, gets two AND 1!
No easy layups! Tony Allen asks "Where're the breaks on this???
Brian Scalabrine being useful.
The Kandiman making it look easys.
Pierce to Telfair.
Rookie on Pierce.
Wally trying to take it to the other end of the court, but has Knight in the way.
Pierce!
The Dancers, Scores [from around the league, not me scoring a date with one of the dancers].
Good D by Telfair, better O by Knight.
Bobcats TIE!
Gomes' road to the Triple Double.
The last eight seconds/Delonte ends it.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

a triple double to remember and a triple double to forget. 

what a night.


(PS Premier, im conceding TOs for this week ... in case you havent already noticed, hahah) 

:groucho:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

- 1 -


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wait, I thought Wally Szczerbiak sucked?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wally doesn't suck when he has Morrison guarding him evidently


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Nobody should suck when guarded by Adam Morrison.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I bet Scalabrine would still suck with Morrison on him. I can't help but to think that this game would have been a blow out if Pierce had fewer than 12 TOs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wait, I thought Wally Szczerbiak sucked?


You thought right. He did suck.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wait, I thought Wally Szczerbiak sucked?




even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally shot well. This was not due to Morrison guarding him. He shoots well from time to time and over the course of the season, he will score points and shoot efficiently. However, Wally does not provide perimeter defense, rebouding from the small forward position, or playmaking ability.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Wally shot well. This was not due to Morrison guarding him. He shoots well from time to time and over the course of the season, he will score points and shoot efficiently. However, Wally does not provide perimeter defense, rebouding from the small forward position, or playmaking ability.


I would argue that he plays the 2....but apart from that I agree with everything there. He's an excellent (though streaky) shooter who really doesnt do a whole lot else. But shooters like him are fairly difficult to find so I don't think the Celts are in a rush to trade him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> A loss would have put us one step closer, a win...well it makes us tied with the Bobcats


Relax, they have Utah and the LeBroniers back to back this weekend. They'll get back on the Oden track soon enough. In the meantime, enjoy an occasional win, will ya?



BostonBasketball said:


> I would argue that he plays the 2....but apart from that I agree with everything there. He's an excellent (though streaky) shooter who really doesnt do a whole lot else. But shooters like him are fairly difficult to find so I don't think the Celts are in a rush to trade him.


He isn't really either. He "plays" whichever wing position features the poorer scorer on defense and the poorer defender on defense.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank gosh we pulled out this win. Afraid Utah is going to spank us tonight though.

Thoughts
Theo may not show much in the box score but he totally alters the game.
No more Tony Allen please I'm sorry he's just pathetic, he should be inactive right now.
Gerald is improving on defense and he is WAY WAY better on D than Telfair who is playing nightly and couldn't guard a 5th grader. He stands straight up and lets his man blow past him EVERY TIME!  
Perk is getting unfair fouls called for breathing.
Rondo > Telfair so why is he on the bench?
Kandi plays decent when he plays.
Wally is a winner, like him or hate him, he's very determined and it shows on his face and he's definately a top shooter in the league. He may not do a lot of other things but that is a rare thing these days in the NBA a pure shooter.
Al being out sucks.
Scal actually played some decent D while he was on the floor so I won't hate on him THIS TIME.
Paul = Wade but older but I still think Paul is more multidimensional and without Shaq Wade wouldn't be quite as good as he is now.


----------

